# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  دانلود J2ME

## ignition

غیر از سایت sun از چه سایت دیگه ای میشه j2me رو دانلود کرد؟

این آدرس رو هم امتحان کردم.   
http://developer.sonyericsson.com/si...ome/p_home.jsp

 :اشتباه:

----------


## Mamdos

سلام
در این جور موارد اسم فایل مورد نظر (در این جا j2me_wireless_toolkit-2_2-windows.exe) را در وب جستجو کنید. با کمی گشتن توی نتایج جستجو، جاهایی پیدا می‌شوند که فایل را داشته باشند. (مثل اینجا)

----------

